# Espei Rasbora



## Rasbo (26 Jan 2014)

If you have ever seen these for sale in the shop and passed them over think again. Just look at these (very poor shots) to see how they colour up. Please ignore the state of the plants, ravaged by snails and limited by a single tube - I have joined to learn how to improve this.

Tank info 140 lt 3ft second hand Seabray ph 7.4 tds 333 planted 2yrs ago.





Fish
Yunnanilus Cruciatus
Rasbora Borapetensis
Trigonostigma Espei
Brevibora Dorsiocellata
Bororas Uraphthalmoides
Corydoras  Pygmaeus
Nannostomus Beckfordi
Aplocheilichthys Normani
Paracheirodon Simulans
Rasbora Einthovenii
Otocinclus
Danio Margaritatus
Microrasbora Kubotai


----------



## Claire (26 Jan 2014)

Espeis and harlequins are some of my favourite fish. I find mine shoal so well, and display to each other too giving them great colouration.
This is one of my harlequins:


----------

